# Hi from Alabama!



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all!

My name is Amber. I live in Birmingham, AL. I've lived in...Texas, Arkansas, Mississippi, and Florida as well though, with several places in each state, haha. I'm a bit of a nomad!

I'm nineteen -- Gods, I'll be twenty in a little over a month, save me! -- and just can't seem to shake horses. Blah blah blah typical childhood obsession, but instead of going away it's only gotten worse as I grow older! Unfortunately, we've never been financially stable enough to allow for me to own my own horse; or even take lessons. So I've ridden very few times. But I've finally found a likely job, so I'm finally able to pursue my interests! Starting with lessons very soon at an awesome stable nearby, if they have room for another student. Either way, I'll find somewhere! We have a good selection of stables.

Among other things than horses, I enjoy writing, reading, drawing (horses are a favorite subject, unsurprisingly!), am an aspiring falconer when my situation is even more stable (I'm having to choose, pretty much, between falconry and horses for now -- horses win!), ah...right, also, one day I hope to own an ultralight plane or helicopter of some sort. Randomly. :wink:

But back to horses. I have been an avid follower of Thoroughbred Racing since...well, since I can remember, really. I'm not looking to start any fights on it, so I'll acknowledge that it has some problems that need to work through (like all sports involving horses), and I'll be glad to talk to anybody about it! I haven't ever really followed other sports involving horses, just kept a general interest in them. Though I get teary eyed watching a horse moving perfectly to music. That's likely just my unholy love of music coming through though.  I've been raised around mostly Western, but the style really doesn't matter to me.

In fact, when I do get my horse, I don't intend to ride with any style at all! Bareback pad and all. At least not until I get used to riding, and/or opt out of endurance trail riding, which is all I really have any ambition for right now. Maybe polo, but probably nothing organized. I just like the idea of it.  I don't know, I'll probably fall into something once I get out there, but at the moment, all that really sounds FUN is trail riding and some sort of polo-esque game. Dressage doesn't sound like any fun at all, and I really dislike all cows but nice dairy cows (lived in Texas in the middle of two huge cow farms, they were dull and boring as all get out!)...I might enjoy jumping once I'm used to riding, but at this moment it just sounds absolutely terrifying! We'll see, though.

Anyways, I'm likely psychotic for it, but I'm looking at an OTTB for my first horse. I know all of the downsides of it, don't worry -- I won't go into any situation without looking into it with a fine-toothed comb or whatever. At any rate, while they are difficult sometimes, OTTBs aren't the most insane horses you'll ever see. And I know a source of the sane ones who are quite nice and just need some adjusting and such. I currently have my eye on a 6yo gelding who's been off the track for about two years now. He's had plenty of time to get used to being a relatively normal horse! I'm not sure how much he knows about typical aspects of riding, but as far as I've learned he shouldn't be too much behind of a plodding old lesson horse. I've never been the type to accept anything less than moderately interesting!

I joined so I could share my experiences with people who care and understand, since I'm not posessing of many of them around myself. And so I could talk to people and learn and etc, of course. Maybe meet nearby people who might one day want to go on trail rides somewhere around here, or something. Anyways, I guess that's about all I can say. Hope you're all having an awesome day!


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey!!
Welcome to the Forum .I live in Moody AL where exactly do you live? How long have you been In AL?


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey there!

Wow, really? That's so cool! I live in Homewood now, used to live in Southside...as far as inner city goes, Southside was awesome! Homewood is pretty boring, though the location's pretty cool. Moody's not that far away at all!  I've lived here for...wow, about four years now? Lived in Dothan for a while, wasn't real fond of it, but I do love Birmingham. Been here for 2.5 or so, I think.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

thats awesome.. No Homewood is not far AT ALL!!!! im also 19 turning 20 in august! You should post a pic or something! Illl post a pic of me as well. I def. Would love to have somebody interested in horses as much as I am.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you! 

Heh, sure -- http://i43.tinypic.com/16byp9s.jpg That's all I really have uploaded. Not a big fan of taking pictures of myself; maybe one day soon! I'm working to get back in shape and lose some weight...can't think of a better way than through riding! Heheh. It's great to know somebody so close, though! I really didn't expect that at all!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome !!

You are a nomad?
I'm too :lol: 
I lived in 5 of 16 federal states in germany  :wink:


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks!

I am indeed! Haha, isn't it great? I mean, tiring, but pretty cool still. Awww! That's cool.


----------

